# New Ink



## Wingnut (Sep 27, 2009)

Got some new ink for my birthday, nothing big but very meaningful...


----------



## nightjmper (Sep 27, 2009)

Very cool!  How long did that take?  The detail looks good for something that size.  Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice tat Wyndell! Interesting choice of location and image!! I like it!

One question though, as you are a member of a Lodge within the body of the GLoTX; why did you choose to exclude the G from the center of the Square & Compasses? No big issue for me, just a question.


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 27, 2009)

It took about 1 hour to get done and didnt hurt near as bad I thought it would.  1st reason I left off the G is its more traditional as the G is a rather modern invention.  2nd was practicality.  Many shops wont do finger ink.  Due to the constant abuse and washing fingers take, and how thin the skin is, they have a tendency to wear off.  The more detail you add the more it will wear out.  In fact I was told I would most likly have to get a touch up every few years and that the middle light blue and points will be the first to go.  

But its still cheaper than the ring I was gonna get lol


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 27, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> It took about 1 hour to get done and didnt hurt near as bad I thought it would.  1st reason I left off the G is its more traditional as the G is a rather modern invention.  2nd was practicality.  Many shops wont do finger ink.  Due to the constant abuse and washing fingers take, and how thin the skin is, they have a tendency to wear off.  The more detail you add the more it will wear out.  In fact I was told I would most likly have to get a touch up every few years and that the middle light blue and points will be the first to go.
> 
> But its still cheaper than the ring I was gonna get lol



Very well then, Congrats!


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Sep 27, 2009)

Very nice! Anybody know of any brothers who are in the tattoo business? I have come up with a design that I may eventually have done.


----------



## scottmh59 (Sep 27, 2009)

very nice wingnut


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 27, 2009)

I know several:

Bro. Roni Zulu in LA www.zulutattoo.com
Bro. Adrian Fooks Pipeline tattoo in Hurst.  http://www.myspace.com/444069465
Bro Johnny Wampler Custom Tattoo and Piercing Arlington, Texas


----------



## Hippie19950 (Sep 27, 2009)

I've been thinking of a ring, and also wanted a new tat. Guess this will cover both.
Thanks Wing...


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 27, 2009)

Just be aware that not all shops will do fingers for the reasons sighted above.  In fact, the shop I went to that did my cowboy skull with what looks like a badge on the cowboy hat (actually a S&C!) wouldnt even consider doing fingers. 

So many ideas for ink, so little time and money!


----------



## rhitland (Sep 28, 2009)

sweet I am to chicken


----------



## Sirius (Sep 28, 2009)

rhitland said:


> sweet I am to chicken



...of your mother.


----------



## rhitland (Sep 28, 2009)

lol Mom and family did scare me out of it till I got smart enough to pick something good but I missed the window now I am scared of my wife and explaining that I spent a bunch of money on a tattoo instead of Geiko. lol Kids and bills keep me from my tatoo now but maybe in the future when I make more money.


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 28, 2009)

Hell no Rhit, you gotta go with us and get done up.


----------



## Sirius (Sep 28, 2009)

Hell yeah Rhit. It's gonna be great! I'm gonna get half sleeves! Really!


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 28, 2009)

That's what I'm talkin' 'bout!  Bro. Anthony knows a guy who will do them for us cheap.  Bring the wife.  She'll get a kick out of it.:beer:


----------



## Luke (Sep 30, 2009)

So I'm from Lytle and I am looking for a brother artist. I've seen the three listed above but was wondering if there were any closer to me. 

I do like the ring by the way. I personally am looking for the S&C's with all the working tools under or coming out from under the skin to be put on my arm somewhere. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 1, 2009)

Id just ask folks you see and work with that have good looking ink who did it and where.  I always take in a rough idea of what I want and tell them to go to town and rework etc.  I got my first ink back in 79 (thats 1979 not 1879!) at a place next to Waterhole #3 in San Antonio.  He was for sure an old school prison artist and his work showed it.  (Thick heavy lines that quickly starting bluring)


----------



## kevin54 (Oct 6, 2009)

nice tat


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 7, 2009)

oh man.... I like that!


----------



## Layinframetx (Oct 7, 2009)

I like that tat on your finger  Very Nice..  I love getting ink. Will end up with right arm sleeved to wrist.


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Oct 8, 2009)

Great Ink!!!!  I have been trying to come up with some kind of an idea of the S&C but haven't come up with anything yet. But I'll have to say that's the most interesting and useful tat I've ever seen.  I thought about on my wrist under my watch.


----------

